# Problem with PCMCIA, strange cardmanager error on boot

## FarSide

I am having problems getting my PCMCIA WiFi wlan card to work under Gentoo, I use a 3Com  3CRSHPW196 Office Connect card, witch has an Atmel chipset.

I have downloaded and installed a slightly modified version of the Atmelwlan drivers (latest CVS snapshot), the modifications to the source have been made according to this article:

The 3Com 3CRSHPW_96 OfficeConnect Wireless NIC under Linux excuse for a HOWTO

I have gone trough this guide to get my PCMCIA to work:

PCMCIA nic: getting it working with pcmcia-cs (for n00bs!)

I get some strange errors when I'm booting my laptop, an IBM ThinkPad A31:

```
...

* Mounting local filesystems

cardmgr[2746]: starting, version is 3.2.4

cardmgr[2746]: select(): Bad file descripto

cardmgr[2746]: exiting

* Activating possibly more swap

...
```

```
...

* Starting PCMICA

cardmgr[7327]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: IO ports 0xc00-0xcff: Device or resource busy

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: IO ports 0x800-0x8ff: Device or resource busy

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: IO ports 0x100-0x4ff: Device or resource busy

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: memory 0xc0000-0xfffff: Input/output error

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: Input/output error

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: Input/output error

cardmgr[7327]: could not adjust resource: IO ports 0xa00-0xaff: Device or resource busy

cardmgr[7327]: starting, version is 3.2.4

cardmgr[7327]: socket 1: 3Com 3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card

cardmgr[7327]: executing: 'modprobe pcmf502r3'

cardmgr[7327]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

cardmgr[7327]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o failed

cardmgr[7327]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: insmod pcmf502r3 failed

cardmgr[7327]: + Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

cardmgr[7327]: +       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

cardmgr[7327]: modprobe exited with status 255

cardmgr[7327]: executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o'

cardmgr[7327]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2-hihtest/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

cardmgr[7327]: + Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

cardmgr[7327]: +       You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

cardmgr[7327]: insmod exited with status 1

cardmgr[7327]: get dev info on socket 1 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable                                          [ ok ]

* Starting SSHD

...
```

What have I done wrong?

I have added these portage packages:

pcmcia-cs-drivers

pcmcia-cs

pcmcia-cs-tools

PS!

I don't get any error messages if I do a /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart (wich I did earlier)

ifconfig -a does not show up my wifi card.

Edit:

This is the output of dmsg:

```
...

unloading PCMCIA Card Services

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 unknown

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:00.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.6

  Ricoh RL5C476 rev 80 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:00, mem 0x50000000

    host opts [0]: [serial irq] [io 4/6/1] [mem 3/6/1] [pci irq 11] [lat 64/176]

 [bus 3/5]

    host opts [1]: [serial irq] [io 4/6/1] [mem 3/6/1] [pci irq 11] [lat 64/176]

 [bus 6/8]

    ISA irqs (<6>    PCI irq 9 seems to be wedged!

default) = 3,4,5,7,9,10 PCI status changes

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!
```

----------

## FarSide

Doesn't anyone have any ideas of what is causing my problem?

----------

## arand

I don't know if this will help but here is a link to what I did to get my wireless card to work.  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49370&highlight=atmel

I did not see your error similar to yours while I worked on getting mine set up but it might help.  The biggest difference between the method I used and the method that you would use would be the options used to when running make config and what module was used.

Ater reading your post again I saw one one thing of interest.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!
> 
> pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

 

I had the same error when I was setting my card up.  In the thread listed it shows how to get rid of that error.

Hope this helps.

----------

